# Aventador hits 230MPH!



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/12/23/lamborghini-aventador-runs-all-the-way-up-to-230-mph/

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bbamanda (Jan 16, 2012)

Great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------

